# MidEast Model Engineering Expo--Ohio--



## jim_geib (Sep 28, 2011)

This is a nice small show.

MidEast Model Engineering Expo

October 21st and 22nd 2011

Muskingum County Fairgrounds



Location

Muskingum County Fairgrounds
1300 Pershing Road
Zanesville, OH 43701


----------



## Dave G (Sep 28, 2011)

My wife and I will be attending this show again this year. As Jim has said, it's a small show but it allows everyone time to get to know each other better. The quality of exhibits is second to none and Paul does a great job putting on the show. Hope to see you there, Dave


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Sep 28, 2011)

I have to agree, the quality is high. I have been to every show and don't plan to miss this one.


----------



## kuhncw (Sep 28, 2011)

I agree as well. Small friendly show featuring some of the best models.

I plan to be there. Hope to see some new faces as well as the regulars.

Regards,

Chuck Kuhn


----------



## RonGinger (Sep 28, 2011)

keep these messages coming. Im trying to twist my arm to go again. Its 850 miles, which makes it a bit of a jaunt, but I like a road trip.

Last year I went on to Ames IA to help a guy with some CNC stuff, if I can find something else to do out in that area it will help. Anyone need Mach3 CNC consulting out that way


----------



## Dave G (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi Ron, Not far from Zanesville is a museum dedicated to one of the best wood carvers that ever lived. The man's name was Werther or Wurther and I believe it is near Dover Oh. It is well worth stopping to see this mans work. I will try to find more info on his museum and post it if you like. 
 Jim, I just noticed that you are about 1 hour south of me, I live in the Sandusky area. Stop and say hi at Zanesville, I'll be set up somewhere and will try to have a nametag. 
 Chuck, looking forward to seeing what you have built lately, anything new? Dave


----------



## Dave G (Sep 29, 2011)

For anyone heading to Zaneville, check out this website. warthers.com  well worth the visit, Dave


----------



## dgjessing (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey, only about an hour away - I'll be there!


----------



## hitandmissman (Oct 11, 2011)

My wife and I will be at the show. I have gone to all of them, never had anything to take but enjoy what you others bring and I usually have to buy something you know. It is a smaller show but that makes it nice. You get to talk to people more. See you all there.


----------



## gld (Oct 19, 2011)

Well, I'm heading for Zanesville Thursday morning. After hearing the news this morning I think I need too dust off the old 243 and bring it along. ;D

Maybe my Snow will run this year....see ya

Is WiFi availible at the show??????


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Oct 19, 2011)

That's good news. Last year your distributor cap was bad or something. I had fun helping you try to figure it out.

The V8 is running like crap and there is nothing I can do to fix it. I have a couple bad sparkplugs and I don't have time to make new ones. The Peewee will run good, at least it did last night. I should be on my way down Friday morning. Should be in before noon.


----------



## Paulsv (Oct 19, 2011)

Gary Davison  said:
			
		

> Well, I'm heading for Zanesville Thursday morning. After hearing the news this morning I think I need too dust off the old 243 and bring it along. ;D



Lions and tigers and bears! Oh my!


----------



## dgjessing (Oct 21, 2011)

Paulsv  said:
			
		

> Lions and tigers and bears! Oh my!



I've been paying some attention to the media coverage of this, and waiting to hear someone say it in that order, but nobody does! Instead they say "Bears, tigers and lions" (or the like). My theory is that commentators are afraid of busting out laughing... (not that there's anything funny about the real situation).


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Oct 22, 2011)

Just go home. Show was great! The show is getting large. I would say it has doubled in size from show #1. Dave's Rattler is a sweeeet little runner. Ron Colanna ran his Gnome Rotary. I have seen it many times but this was the first time I have seen it run. Way to many to list. Sorry you couldn't make it this time George, We missed you!


----------



## RonC9876 (Oct 23, 2011)

Guys: The show was nice and I was glad the weather cooperated. A little nippy but a beautiful Fall day. It was great to see all the regulars and get to meet some new people as well. The Debolts are great hosts and helped in any way they could. All my stuff ran well. Must have been the atmosphere. Not as hectic as the larger shows and great company. Steves V-8 sounded wonderful even if he says it's not running well. Loved Doug Kelly's turbine. Those things are wicked. You could heat your home with it if it wasn't so loud! Dale Dietrich fired up his twin cylinder aircraft engine. When both cylinders kick in it sounds mighty powerful. Missed seeing George Britnell. Hope he's well and just couldn't make it this year. Lots of fun. Ron Colonna


----------



## Dave G (Oct 23, 2011)

I really enjoyed the show this year. I didn't make it to Names this year so it was good to meet up with everyone here. Lots of engines and a layed back atmosphere, my kind of event. Thanks again to the Debolts for hosting this show. Dave


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Oct 23, 2011)

Here is a link to about 40 or so pix. The rest were blurry. Maybe it's time for a new camera.

http://s770.photobucket.com/albums/xx349/stevehuckss396/Zanesville2001/


----------



## kuhncw (Oct 23, 2011)

Many thanks to the Debolts, George, and the rest of their crew for another great model engine show. As the others said, this is a friendly, laid back show and a great chance to get to know the other builders. I'll be back next year. 

Steve, thanks to you and your photographer for the photos.

Regards,

Chuck


----------



## dwentz (Oct 24, 2011)

I was wanting to attend this year, but had to work at the last minute. I hate when work gets in the way of hobbies.

Thanks for sharing the photos.

Dale


----------



## Rustkolector (Nov 4, 2011)

We had a great time at the show. Many thanks to Paul and his guys for another great show and to Laura for a great lunch on Friday. Lot's of opportunity to talk with other model builders. Always a great learning experience for me, and well worth the 8 hour drive for us.

Gary's Snow ran fine, nothing on my table broke, and from what I could hear, everyone's stuff was running well. Loved it!
BTW, did anyone get a video of Doug Kelley starting up his turbine? I would like to see it again. That thing was wild! 

Jeff


----------



## kuhncw (Nov 4, 2011)

I agree. Doug's turbine put out some impressive flame, not to mention the noise.

I have some video of one of the starts.

Chuck


----------

